# Help from other PA code officials ....



## MikeC (Sep 18, 2013)

Okay, quick story.  I have my first appeal request.  The homeowner had the project 90% complete when the permit application hit my desk.  Pretty much he has a mess.  Homemade trusses with no drawings or specs, improper beam supports, and inadequate footings.

Anyway, the appeal board seems like many of them don't want to get involved.  It seems that they weren't aware of what the job was when they volunteered for it.  It looks like the appeal board will be unable to get a quorum and hear the appeal.  PA Uniform Construction Code states that if the appeal board doesn't convene within 30 days of the appeal being submitted, it shall be deemed granted.

So, if this happens, how do I issue a COO on a project that doesn't meet IRC standards?  Do I make a notation on the C.O. that this happened?  If the board does finally get together and approves his "alternate equivalent methods", how do I address that on the COO?

Honestly, I have stated many times, as long as I can prove I did my job to the fullest, I will be able to sleep soundly at night.  I just have a problem signing a COO stating the project complies with code regulations when it doesn't.


----------



## jar546 (Sep 18, 2013)

Call L&I immediately and get an answer.  What exactly are they appealing?  You can't let this one get away, the municipality has an obligation.  Not compliant?  No c of o at all.


----------



## MikeC (Sep 18, 2013)

L&I was my next step.  After numerous phone calls to the appeal board members I finally sent out a letter to them explaining that they have an obligation to meet within 30 days of the request.

The great part is that the builder calls himself a contractor.  He just moved here and started with his own house.


----------



## RJJ (Sep 18, 2013)

I agree with Jeff who is suppose to be on vacation! Also, review the state regulation regarding just what can be appealed. It is very narrow. Those line items are the bases for your defense of the code. Unless you have not interpreted the code correctly you have a win at the hearing and later in court. If the appeals board does not meet then the AHJ is in violation of the code. You are correct that it becomes a deemed approval.


----------



## High Desert (Sep 18, 2013)

Your appeal process sucks. Oregon has two different options. They can go to the local appeals board or go to the state appeals board. I don't have a local appeals board so all of them go to the Oregon Building Codes Division. Haven't had an appeal in the 8 years I've been at my current job.


----------



## RJJ (Sep 18, 2013)

Must be slow in the west!


----------



## High Desert (Sep 18, 2013)

Yeah, we're more laid back than you east coast guys. :yawn


----------



## RJJ (Sep 19, 2013)

See you in AC


----------

